# Best 2x2 for beginners?



## NewCapCuber (May 4, 2014)

I had dug so deep into the trench of 3x3, and then I noticed my friends here in Edmonton had 2x2s. My first 2x2 that arrived broke, and I haven't played with a 2x2. To join in on the fad, recommend 2x2s for beginners, please (not like wit two speed or dayan 2x2 speed, something controllable). Also, no rubiks 2x2s, pls.


----------



## GuRoux (May 4, 2014)

NewCapCuber said:


> I had dug so deep into the trench of 3x3, and then I noticed my friends here in Edmonton had 2x2s. My first 2x2 that arrived broke, and I haven't played with a 2x2. To join in on the fad, recommend 2x2s for beginners, please (not like wit two speed or dayan 2x2 speed, something controllable). Also, no rubiks 2x2s, pls.



the wit two and dayan shouldn't be uncontrollably fast. If it is then you could always just tighten it. If you're going to get a 2x2, you might as well get a good one.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 5, 2014)

Fangshi seems best for you but dayan tightened ain't bad either.


----------



## Ptr8888 (May 5, 2014)

In this world there is truly only one 2x2 that works for all levels, and in my point if view the only one worth it's price. It is the Witeden Type C Wittwo V1. It's might not be as fast as Dayan, Fangshi, or MoYu but it's works for the fastest and slowest solvers.


----------



## kcl (May 5, 2014)

Ptr8888 said:


> In this world there is truly only one 2x2 that works for all levels, and in my point if view the only one worth it's price. It is the Witeden Type C Wittwo V1. It's might not be as fast as Dayan, Fangshi, or MoYu but it's works for the fastest and slowest solvers.



No. As good as it may have been, it can't hold a candle to newer cubes. I tried mine yesterday and I couldn't believe how many internal catches there are. 

In my opinion nobody can go wrong with a Dayan, the feel is amazing and the speed works for anybody.


----------



## aHappyAsian (May 5, 2014)

Get a Lan-Lan and lube it well. Their cheap and the lack of corner cutting is a really good training. Plus the feeling when lubed well is so smooth


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 5, 2014)

^ don't listen to him. A LanLan will make you hate 2x2.
Get a Dayan.


----------



## aHappyAsian (May 5, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> ^ don't listen to him. A LanLan will make you hate 2x2.
> Get a Dayan.



My lan lan is amazing you just have to lube it and tension it


----------



## scottishcuber (May 5, 2014)

aHappyAsian said:


> My lan lan is amazing you just have to lube it and tension it



Sounds like you haven't tried a Dayan...or you know, any other good 2x2.


----------



## kcl (May 5, 2014)

aHappyAsian said:


> My lan lan is amazing you just have to lube it and tension it



lol

"Tension"


----------



## aHappyAsian (May 6, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Sounds like you haven't tried a Dayan...or you know, any other good 2x2.



I own a dayan and have tried my friends lingpo (really fast) and yea I admit it is much better, but the point of the lan lan is that it is a great BEGINNER cube. It teaches precise turning. It's cheap. And if you break it in and lube it, it turns great


----------



## scottishcuber (May 6, 2014)

aHappyAsian said:


> I own a dayan and have tried my friends lingpo (really fast) and yea I admit it is much better, but the point of the lan lan is that it is a great BEGINNER cube. It teaches precise turning. It's cheap. And if you break it in and lube it, it turns great



I think it's a myth that using a slow cube with poor corner-cutting reaches precise turning. You adjust your style to whichever cube you use in order to get the most out of the cube. Just because someone is a beginner doesn't mean they aren't ready for a good cube, Dayans can be adjusted to suit many styles of turning you wish to apply. A LanLan however will always be poppy, locky and slow. As such, why waste money on a cube that can only get you so far (LanLan) as opposed to one which caters to a beginners speed as well as the speed of the best 2x2ers in the world? 

To be honest I'd recommend anything from type C, to Fangshi, to Dayan...but seriously not a Lan Lan. You might as well say Eastsheen (or Rubik's).


----------



## XTowncuber (May 6, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I think it's a myth that using a slow cube with poor corner-cutting reaches precise turning. You adjust your style to whichever cube you use in order to get the most out of the cube. Just because someone is a beginner doesn't mean they aren't ready for a good cube, Dayans can be adjusted to suit many styles of turning you wish to apply. A LanLan however will always be poppy, locky and slow. As such, why waste money on a cube that can only get you so far (LanLan) as opposed to one which caters to a beginners speed as well as the speed of the best 2x2ers in the world?
> 
> To be honest I'd recommend anything from type C, to Fangshi, to Dayan...but seriously not a Lan Lan. You might as well say Eastsheen (or Rubik's).



Just one thing to add to this: if you don't ever plan/want to be very fast, LanLan's $3 price tag is very nice. If you do actually want to get fast, go with a nicer puzzle.


----------



## aHappyAsian (May 6, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I think it's a myth that using a slow cube with poor corner-cutting reaches precise turning. You adjust your style to whichever cube you use in order to get the most out of the cube. Just because someone is a beginner doesn't mean they aren't ready for a good cube, Dayans can be adjusted to suit many styles of turning you wish to apply. A LanLan however will always be poppy, locky and slow. As such, why waste money on a cube that can only get you so far (LanLan) as opposed to one which caters to a beginners speed as well as the speed of the best 2x2ers in the world?
> 
> To be honest I'd recommend anything from type C, to Fangshi, to Dayan...but seriously not a Lan Lan. You might as well say Eastsheen (or Rubik's).



Well I guess there are 2 trains of thought here; mine in which I think the lan lan is a good cube that just can't corner cut (I'll give you locky and slow especially compared to the ling po which is ungodly fast but pops are rare), and pretty much everyone else who thinks it's garbage. Who knows maybe I just got really lucky with my lan lan. It's up to the poster to decide which to get and if you decide to go down my route and don't like it, it's only $3-4 depending where you buy it and it makes a great gift to a non-cuber later


----------



## DoctorPepper (May 7, 2014)

I started with a lingpo and its my only 2x2. Its pretty good for beginners as well, i havent really had the problem of uncontrollability.

But i do think that any of the big four would be a good beginner 2x2 however if jts the price you are sfter, I hear the cyclone boys one is pretty good as well


----------



## NewCapCuber (May 7, 2014)

Alright, probably ordering a dayan? Most people are agreeing slower cubes won't be better, so I unno. Beautiful tips! Thanks everyone.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 7, 2014)

NewCapCuber said:


> Alright, probably ordering a dayan? Most people are agreeing slower cubes won't be better, so I unno. Beautiful tips! Thanks everyone.



Dayan is awesome! I bought a LanLan first. It's just terrible. Dayan cuts great, but it's not too fast to handle.


----------



## paupownie (May 7, 2014)

I had a LanLan for a long while, it's good enough to solve for fun but I recently got interested in speed solving 2x2 and needed something much better. I'd just ordered a bunch of cubes and I didn't want to spend much on another one so I got a cyclone boys and it's really good, it's fast and controllable and has great corner cutting, I'd say it's a great cube for beginners to start with. I've ordered a lingpo recently and I'll see which I prefer once I get it.


----------



## roboalex7 (May 13, 2014)

I would recommend the MoYu LingPo to anyone looking to buy a 2x2. It does have the ability to be extremely fast, but it is easy to make this cube very controllable by using a thicker silicone lubricant and running slightly tighter tensions. It is a very stable cube and I have very few lock ups and pops when solving it. I have used the Lan Lan in the past and it popped a lot and was very prone to lock ups as it has almost zero reverse corner cutting ability. I have also tried my friend's' Dayan and it is very smooth, but is more prone to lock ups than my LingPo. The MoYu has been described by some people as a mix of the WitTwo and the Dayan, and I would have to agree as far as feeling goes. The LingPo is also $4 cheaper than the Dayan 2x2 on thecubicle.us .


----------

